# My tortoise won't drink



## TheSulcata (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello, I have a one and a half year old sulcata and he won't drink from his water bowl. It is big enough to where he can get in but he still won't. I also soak him every two days and keep his environment humid and about 100 temp. Anything I should change? (I also have a retreat he can get to that's about 80 degrees)


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 25, 2016)

I rarely see my tort drink, so I wet his food and soak him daily. I'm guessing he does drink as he wees a lot and his urates are as they should be so he must be well hydrated.
Is his water deep enough for him to submerge his head in? I'm sure I read somewhere that they need to do that to drink.
Hopefully someone who's observed their torts drinking will be able to conform or refute that.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 25, 2016)

That should be 'confirm' not 'conform'
If you post a pic of your enclosure members can suggest any changes you may need to make to give your tort a happy safe home.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi @TheSulcata and a very warm welcome to the forum.

Please give your tort daily soaks in warm water. If you've the time, sit and watch and you might see him drinking. I do that when I give Oli his daily soaks. I watch closely and notice that he does drink.


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks! I will definitely change my ways!


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 25, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> Thanks! I will definitely change my ways!


Have you found the caersheet for sulcatas in the Species Specific section yet? That will tell you all about diet, temps, substrate and humidity etc. The Beginners Mistakes thread will help you avoid potential problems (Link below) and the Enclosures thread has lots of great ideas.


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 25, 2016)

Ya I've read it all


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 26, 2016)

Has your tort been drinking lately, @TheSulcata ?


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 26, 2016)

I noticed he got in yesterday for a short time


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> I noticed he got in yesterday for a short time


Your 100 temps is too high except for the basking area only. The all over temp should be 80 and that's with. 80% humidity.
They get hydrated through their soaks also. So if ever you don't think he drinking, up the soaks


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok thanks, I will definitely take your advice


----------



## sibi (Oct 26, 2016)

It's really hard to see them drink, especially from a bowl or dish. Sometimes I catch sight of one resting their chins on a bowl of water. You may not see them, but they actually sip water without even opening their mouth. Yes, when soaking, water should be just above their plastron or bottom shell. This allows them to chill and take sips if they want to. If they thrust their heads into the water, that could be more about wetting their heads, but it could mean they're drinking too. Who really knows for sure? One thing is certain; fresh water dishes /bowls should always be available daily whether or not you think their drinking water or not.


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 26, 2016)

I saw my Russian drink a couple of weeks ago as I put her in the water for a soak, it's actually hilarious!! Her little head was so funny


----------

